# Canon M50. Perfect trail camera????



## canonmike (Dec 10, 2018)

A few months ago, after yrs of carrying my heavy 7D with grip, tiring of same while carrying so much gear on the trail with me, I started looking for a small mirrorless camera to replace it. After watching reviews of many cameras from several diff mfgs., I opted for the M50. I am so glad I did as this camera is so much easier to carry and deploy, not to mention, it also takes pretty darn good photos, most of which are tack sharp and can take some cropping without losing sharpness. My 7D photos wouldn't tolerate any cropping. If I had to criticize my M50 at all, it would be no weather sealing, something that can be critical on a hike during inclement weather. I solved this by attaching my M50 to my pack straps via Peak Design's Capture clip and then cover with their medium shell, which fits my Sigma 18-35mm F1.8 Art lens coupled to my EF-M adapter and M50 perfectly. This set up has enabled me to tread into heavy rains while out on the Mtn trails, without fear of moisture getting into my gear. While the 18-35 is not a small lens, I really don't notice the weight on my pack that much, using this set up and the lens provides such stunning photos on an M50, especially in low light, often found in the woods. If you are a hiker, you may just want to consider an M50 pkg.


----------



## dak723 (Dec 10, 2018)

For small and light, I don't think anything comes close to the quality of the M50 or M5. Even if using the 18-150mm lens, which is enormously versatile and yet still small and light.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Dec 13, 2018)

I've been hiking with the M6 for awhile now. It's perfect for me. Also love the Mindshift 180 rotation panorama backpack. It's a good fit for me.


----------



## bf (Dec 14, 2018)

dak723 said:


> For small and light, I don't think anything comes close to the quality of the M50 or M5. Even if using the 18-150mm lens, which is enormously versatile and yet still small and light.


Well M6 does!


----------



## Durf (Dec 14, 2018)

I just bought my daughter the M50 for Christmas. I only opened the box and checked it out thus far, next week I'll charge the battery and fire it up to make sure its working before I wrap it for her and toss it under the tree.

I got it with a little bundle from B&H with the 15-45mm kit lens and a SD card for 629.00, which I thought was a quite reasonable price. B&H also offered me the EF-EFS adapter with it for 49.95 which I purchased with it. Seemed like a pretty good deal. It should make a cool little starter kit for her 

Just holding the M50 and checking it out I must say it isn't as cheap and toyish feeling as I was expecting. I'm rather quite impressed with it. Can't wait to fire it up and test it out. My daughter might have to get angry with me and pry it out of my hands Christmas day!!!! LOL


----------



## 4fun (Dec 14, 2018)

Durf said:


> Just holding the M50 and checking it out I must say it isn't as cheap and toyish feeling as I was expecting. I



yes. 

PS: my daughter loves her M50 too. She uses it mostly with the 22/2.0 ... for most compact size and she likes the FOV.


----------



## canonmike (Dec 15, 2018)

Durf said:


> I just bought my daughter the M50 for Christmas. I only opened the box and checked it out thus far, next week I'll charge the battery and fire it up to make sure its working before I wrap it for her and toss it under the tree.
> 
> I got it with a little bundle from B&H with the 15-45mm kit lens and a SD card for 629.00, which I thought was a quite reasonable price. B&H also offered me the EF-EFS adapter with it for 49.95 which I purchased with it. Seemed like a pretty good deal. It should make a cool little starter kit for her
> 
> Just holding the M50 and checking it out I must say it isn't as cheap and toyish feeling as I was expecting. I'm rather quite impressed with it. Can't wait to fire it up and test it out. My daughter might have to get angry with me and pry it out of my hands Christmas day!!!! LOL


Your daughter will love her M50. Good that you bought the EF-M adapter as a bundle. $50.00 for the adapter is a bargain. After the holidays it will go back up to over $100.00. Even used, they generally bring $75-100.00. So, dad, you did good. With these great holiday deals on the M series cameras, I came close to buying a second one as a back up. Only reason I didn't is, I have been wanting a full frame cam to replace my old and now tired 7D gen 1, so when B&H recently offered a 6D II with grip, SD card, free FedEx overnight shipping + free 13 mo Canon care pkg and a few other accessories for only $1099.00, I jumped on it. I have been more than pleased with my M50 and would recommend it to anyone. Hope your daughter has fun with hers, that is, if she can pry it out of dad's hands.


----------



## 4fun (Dec 15, 2018)

M50 is currently the best APS-C camera for stills in the entire market ... below USD/€ 1499,- [Fuji X-T3]. And the most compact "real" system camera with good sensor (> mFT), excellent EVF, decent AF including Eye Tracking , fully articulated display, good UI. 

Plus the excellent lineup of good IQ, compact and affordable EF-M lenses. No matter how much dpreview and some others [e.g. Thom Hogan] bitch about "limited EF-M lens lineup" and use it as an excuse to artificially downgrade M50 in reviews.


----------



## Durf (Dec 15, 2018)

canonmike said:


> Your daughter will love her M50. Good that you bought the EF-M adapter as a bundle. $50.00 for the adapter is a bargain. After the holidays it will go back up to over $100.00. Even used, they generally bring $75-100.00. So, dad, you did good. With these great holiday deals on the M series cameras, I came close to buying a second one as a back up. Only reason I didn't is, I have been wanting a full frame cam to replace my old and now tired 7D gen 1, so when B&H recently offered a 6D II with grip, SD card, free FedEx overnight shipping + free 13 mo Canon care pkg and a few other accessories for only $1099.00, I jumped on it. I have been more than pleased with my M50 and would recommend it to anyone. Hope your daughter has fun with hers, that is, if she can pry it out of dad's hands.



Amazing you got a 6D2 for that price! I've had mine since back near the release date and absolutely love it.

I'm not sure I'd like the M50 better than my 80D because of it's small size but it sure does seem like an awesome little camera. I'll play with it for a bit over the next couple months to see what it's all about  (if my daughter lets me!)


----------



## canonmike (Dec 16, 2018)

Durf said:


> Amazing you got a 6D2 for that price! I've had mine since back near the release date and absolutely love it.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd like the M50 better than my 80D because of it's small size but it sure does seem like an awesome little camera. I'll play with it for a bit over the next couple months to see what it's all about  (if my daughter lets me!)


If there is one thing I have repeatedly found a big plus, is signing up for B&H's promos and newsletters. Several times during the year, I have rec'd special offers from them, offering add'l unadvertised discounts on top of regular discounts currently offered on popular Canon bodies and lenses. When I recently was offered the 6DII bundle I described earlier for under $1100.00, I just couldn't turn it down. Will be checking it out over next few days. As to the M50, I cannot say it is better than the 80D, only smaller. So, putting everything in perspective, remember Durt that I am a hiker and under my philosophy of use, weight and size are everything on the trail and the M50 just cannot be beat in that regard.


----------



## Durf (Dec 27, 2018)

I got to play with my daughters M50 for a while the last couple of days and I must say it's a pretty cool camera for what it is for sure.
Didn't mess with the video capabilities at all but it sure takes a decent photo.

I like my DSLR's and especially my OVF's better though...


----------

